# Portuguese Rail



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 7, 2018)

Has anybody done any travel recently in Portugal by train? I'm planning a trekking trip from Porto to Santiago in Spain this spring and would prefer to travel by rail from Lisbon to Porto and then possibly back to Lisbon from Santiago (though potentially we might have to fly back due to time constraints).

Does anybody have any advice or etc on this? I'm just starting the research but thought I would ask the experts here first.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi there. Try www.seat61.com This is a great website !!!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks, that did clarify something (the connection to Vigo) for me. The national rail site CP (no - not _that_ CP) was pretty useful too. Looks like there are lots of trains north from Lisbon to Porto and we can take the Alfa Pendular, or other appropriate departure depending upon our arrival time.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 12, 2018)

OK, yeah, I'm bumping my own thread. I found a lot of information about CP and the timetables for Portugal and our transfer back from Spain. However I haven't been able to find a timetable for Renfe yet, but will keep looking.


----------



## bretton88 (Feb 13, 2018)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> OK, yeah, I'm bumping my own thread. I found a lot of information about CP and the timetables for Portugal and our transfer back from Spain. However I haven't been able to find a timetable for Renfe yet, but will keep looking.


Maybe try looking those up on Renfe's terrible website? The only two connections between Portugal and Spain are a long, complicated day train or the hotel tren overnight train.
Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah, I got the map and you can look up the times, but there is no actual schedule or timetable (so far) for the Renfe routes in the northwest. We're coming back from the north and there is a CP train* from Porto to Vigo and back (we'll be on Renfe from Santiago [de Compostela] to Vigo and then CP back to Porto). I think the complicated trains are to/from Lisbon and in the south.

PS thank you!

*In fact, several. I'm guessing that there are buses as well.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Feb 20, 2018)

I've found most of what I need for the moment, including subway info. Renfe's website is _muy terrible_ no question. I'll try and take pictures on the trains we take and do a short trip report.


----------

